# Apartment construction and maintenance, ugh.



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

About a month ago, we got a notice saying the apartment complex is redoing the garages and then changing our heat from gas to electric. On top of us being responsible for the electric bill, they are going to rent out the garages and start charging for the other parking spaces. They havent said a price yet and if its a one time fee, ill consider paying it. If its per month like the garages, heck no. Ill park on the street.

While thats annoying, the changing from gas to electric is downright frustrating. Last week they took out the radiators, leaving big holes in my walls and plaster every where. My dumb cat was trying to eat it! It took them 5 days to come back and cover the holes (when I asked, the maintenance guy said hed be back the next day) and all he did was screw a piece of what looks like coroplast over it. 

Finally today theyre actually installing the electric panel box thing, idek how this is going to work honestly. My roommates, who get home from work at midnight and stay up until 3am, are still sleeping and I have no idea how. Its my day off and I had plans but now im nervous to leave bc of the animals. Locked the cats in the bedroom, covered the rats... but still theyre going to need to get in the bedroom eventually to prime and paint the radiator hole.

My living room is a mess bc they had to move every thing. I just feel like my entire day is ruined!


----------

